# Why is my mantis upside down by one leg? Is this what molting looks like?



## Zelda (Nov 9, 2017)

My L2 Orchid Mantis has been showing signs that he is about to molt, but he also just molted a little less than a week ago. 

Is he molting or is something wrong? Sorry for the bad pictures, I was scared to disturb him.


----------



## Connor (Nov 9, 2017)

Holding on by one leg is not a sign of molting... you’d best hope not because that be disastrous... doesn’t look healthy to me. But give it some time and we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Mystymantis (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't think he is molting, it sort of looks like his leg is stuck. I hope he is alright. Has he moved at all? Less then a week seems a little to short of time for him to be molting again. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Nov 9, 2017)

No that's not molting. Give him a light touch to see if he will get back on all 4 legs and walk. Hanging from 1 leg is generally not a good sign. Some honey for him would be good too.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh no, hope everything's okay.  As others have mentioned, that is a bad sign and could mean that something is wrong.  Keep us updated on how he is doing!


----------

